# Meet Franklin!



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

F R A N K L I N 
*My new rattie!!*
So after not having ratties for a little over a year, my first rattie since Ruca and Honey were put down came home on Saturday. He was very calm and collected while being transported home. As soon as we got home, I put him in his three level cage to adjust to his new surroundings and get used to living in a much larger home then he was used to in the past. He is a six month old male and I believe that he is PEW since albino would not have the yellowing to the fur like he has on his head and lower back. 

He is such a sweetheart, but will deff need some work with adjusting to his new home. He likes to be cuddled, but can sometimes get really scared of new noises and his new surroundings. After having him for a few days, he finally figured out that there is a cheetah print hammock at the top of his cage and was in there for the better part of the day yesterday. *wiggles* I think in a few weeks I am going to bring him home a cagemate, since the cage is big enough for at least four ratties & that would make him an even happier rat <3


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Congratulations, he looks great. I love PEWs, I have two females


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you British  

And thank you as well Arashi! I had one PEW female last year, but sadly she passed from a PT.

It's amazing to have ratties again. I really hope to get a rex or a hairless in the near future... Maybe both *eyebrow wiggles*.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute rattie! Congrats


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you JessyGene!


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations! He's beautiful.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks to you as well Skirised 

He can be really shy with noises, I felt so bad this morning when I was getting dressed and nearly fell over, so I grabbed the dresser, which made a loud noise. So Franklin went running to the otherside of his cage and ran into the cage bars. I think he has very bad vision, even for a PEW. Poor little dear. I opened the cage right away, patted his little head and gave him an organic blueberry treat. <3


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Awwww hi Frankie! He's cute  I have two PEW girls I love that color. Congrats.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Malcolmratdad!
I love the PEW too! I love their eye colorations, its such a cute color 
The only downside to having any pet of white coloration is that they tend to get a little dirty lol.
I will wait a little while before introducing him to the bathtub or water for that matter.

Ohh!!
Last night I spent a good half hour working with Franklin while he was in his cage. He was very nervous to come to the side of the cage when I would open the door to pet him, spot cleaning or feeding. So I stood there, figuring to teach him to be comfortable in the cage before we started with coming out of the cage too much. I opened the upper level door and would lure him to the side with his favorite treat: Cheerios! So I continued this for a while until he simply learned to come to the side of the cage. I did that for a half hour, always using his name when I gave him the treats so he learns that he is Franklin. After I stopped for the evening, each time I came near the cage he came right to the side. Fancy that, the way to win over a male is through his stomach lol. I hope to continue with this trust training progress and I am sure he will become a very comfortable rat. In the past I had a male, Sensi that took me over two months of every day trust training before he would let me hold him, snuggle him and be out of the cage without running straight for my lap. So if Franklin is making this much progress in less then a week and that much last night, I know this is going to be an easy session. I think that after Franklin is more comfortable with himself and his environment, then I will consider a cagemate for his benefit. I have gone through introduced males on five different occasions, so hopefully when the time comes the introduction will be that smooth. *endrant*


----------

